# Erfahrungen mit Debian 9 und 10 (Cinnamon)



## Lichtbringer1 (16. August 2019)

Hallo,

in letzter Zeit treten im Büro nur noch Probleme mit Debian 9 und 10 auf (Die Oberflächen haben anscheinend alle mehr oder weniger die gleichen Probleme).

Auftretende Fehler:
System friert ohne Grund ein,
Stick können plötzlich nicht mehr gemountet werden (Fat32, exFat und ntfs probiert),
Das System stürtzt ab, die Maus lässt sich weiter bewegen,
Der Zugriff aufs Netzlaufwerk wird sehr langsam bis gar nichts mehr passiert. 
Das Kopieren vom Netzlaufwerk und das Kopieren aufs Netzlaufwerk ist immer sehr langsam obwohl der Server mit 1Gbit angebunden ist und nicht ausgelastet ist.
Manche Programme öffnen sich sehr langsam bzw stürzen ständig ab (Libre Office, Ark, Xarchiver, Chrome usw.)

Entweder es liegt an der Dinosaurierhardware des Büro Rechners (uralte 500GB HDD 2×8GB DDR3 1600mhz, i3 2100, immer offenes und angestaubtes Gehäuse, manche der Rechner sind über 10 Jahre alt) oder es liegt an der FAI.
Glücklicherweise stehen ja noch ein paar Windows Laptops rum die einwandfrei funktionieren trotz 5 Jahre alter Hardware (T430 mit ssd). Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Mint nicht so fehleranfällig ist.

Wie sind bisher eure Erfahrungen mit Linux Distributionen?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. August 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie sind bisher eure Erfahrungen mit Linux Distributionen?



Ich nutze seit geraumer Zeit Manjaro, nie Probleme gehabt. Davor hatte ich Elementary OS, das hatte ein paar Bugs, aber nichts dramatisches. Davor bei Ubuntu (16.04 LTS) hatte ich Probleme mit dem Sound, das hat sich aber komischerweise von selbst behoben.
Ansonsten habe ich mir mal kurz ParrotOS angeguckt, lief ebenfalls problemlos. Also alles in allem habe ich bisher keine wirklich negativen Erfahrungen gesammelt...


----------



## fotoman (17. August 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie sind bisher eure Erfahrungen mit Linux Distributionen?


Linux Mint 18.3 XFce läuft auf meinem alte Q6600 als Server/NAS stabil. Allerdings erst nach langer Arbeit und vielen Fehlkonfigurationen, da man quasi alle noch älteren Treffer bei Suchen über Google vergessen kann und das (nur noch lückenhafte) Wissen vom alten Linux (von vor >= 10 Jahren) besser kompeltt beerdigt. Da kann man mit Wissen von Win 2000 unteer Win 10 mehr anfangen wie mit Wissen von Linux 1.x - 2.x unter Ubuntu 16.04 oder gar 18.04.

MIttlerweile bete ich bei jedem (automatischen) Update, dass die Kiste weiter läuft und ich sie nicht wieder zum Monitor schleppen muss.

Ein versuchsweise auf dem i9 installiertes Mint 19.1 hat im Februar 2019 nur Probleme gemacht. Wissen aus Mint 18.3 kann man mal wieder komplett in die Tonne kloppen und die genutzte HW war anscheinend zu neu. Dass ich dann noch nicht einmal so triviale Dinge wie den Netzwerkzugriff auf Windows-Freigaben konfigurieren konnte und XFce dabei reproduzierbar abgestützt ist (trotz diverser aktueller Angaben im Netz), hat meinen Testwillen dann erst einaml beendet.

Irgendwann werde ich wohl mal Manjaro oder MX Linux testen. Da aber Linux die HW meiner zwei Windows-Tablets nicht vollständig unterstützt, kommt es für mich Desktop-Erstaz derzeit nicht in Frage.


----------



## airXgamer (19. August 2019)

MX Linux auf einem Dell Latitude 7240 seit 1 1/2 Jahren ohne Probleme (im Dualboot mit Win 8). Wird aber nur als Zweit-OS verwendet, bin momentan so bei 70% Windows und 30% Linux. Zum Basteln auf einem Asus EEE 1000HE noch ein MX 16, ebenfalls ohne Probleme und erstaunlich schnell.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. August 2019)

Dann liegt das Problem an der Fai. Das manuell runtergeladene Debian 10 läuft auf meinem Test Rechner einwandfrei bzw. es erkennt Usb Sticks mit fat32, ntfs und exfat.

Glücklicherweise hilft mir der geliehene Windows Laptop T430 mit aktueller Software aus.

 Zu Hause müsste ich eine Linux Distri auch mal als zweit OS installieren aber ich traue dem Dual Boot nicht so ganz, von daher werde ich das Mint oder Debian 10 wahrscheinlich nur auf einer externen ssd installieren.


----------



## Zeiss (20. August 2019)

Warum traust Du denn dem Dual Boot nicht so ganz? Wo ist das Problem?

Ich habe Windows 7 + Debian SID seit es Windows 7 gibt so am Laufen. Davor war es Windows XP und Debian SID, auch absolut keine Probleme


----------



## colormix (21. August 2019)

Kann auch an  einem   schlechten Tool oder    Programm  liegen  das das  auslöst   das nicht  in einem  eigenem  Prozess Taks läuft  das OS zum  abschmieren bringt  ?
Hatte so  was ähnliches vor  kurzen  der  Übeltäter war der   Double Commander  der  auch eine seltsame hohe System Last  von  60 % erzeugte wenn das Tool nichts  machte ,   beim  Netzwerk Zugriff auf  einem  Windows PC dann immer  zu Problemen und einem Crash kam   nur  mit  diesem schlecht  programmierten   Tool   ,
  vill ist auf  dem  Test Rechner andere Software installiert  als auf dem  Problem PCs ?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (21. August 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie sind bisher eure Erfahrungen mit Linux Distributionen?



Linux Mint, Arch Linux (Zen Installer) Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Debian, Zorin OS, Solus OS und KDE Neon.

Auf meinem Laptop hab ich KDE Neon Installiert und bin zufrieden.


----------



## fotoman (24. August 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> ich traue dem Dual Boot nicht so ganz, von daher werde ich das Mint oder Debian 10 wahrscheinlich nur auf einer externen ssd installieren.


Dann lies Dir aber trotzdem ganz exakt jede (manuell möglich) Unteroption bei der installation durch und gehe von keiner noch so trivialen und für mich selbstverständlichen Grundeinstellung aus. Alternativ kann  man natürlich auch vorher alle internen Laufwerke hardwareseitig ausbauen.

Ich habe mir auf diese Weise mal mit Mint/Ubuntu den Bootloader kompeltt zerschossen. Win 10 war bereits auf der internen SSD installiert, danach wollte ich Linux auf einer ext. USB3 SSD installieren. Nun ja, ich habe mir halt nicht die Zeit genommen , vorher Tagelang nachzuforschen, was die installation des Linux-Bootmanagers auf der internen SSD so anstellen wird, wenn ich alles nur ext. installiere. Die Erwartung, dass er nur die ext. SSD beschreibt, da Linux nicht von Microsoft ist, war leider falsch.

Wie einfach war doch früher die Bootoption per FDD.  Da musste man sich nicht mit der zeitaufwändigen Auswahl im Bootmanager aufhalten. Floppy im Laufwek = Linux, Floppy nicht im Laufwerk = Dos/Windows. Genauso wollte ich das mit der ext. SSD auch habe, geht aber wohl nur, wenn man schon vor der ersten Nutzung von Linux der Grub-Experte ist und alles von Hand installiert.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. August 2019)

Auf den Rechnern ist so gut wie gar nichts installiert. Die sind alle einfach nur uralt.

Ubuntu und Debian 10 laufen auf meinem eigenen Rechner in der VM auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## idge (3. September 2019)

Wenn Debian Probleme macht, liegts meistens an der Hardware. Kenn keine Distro die stabiler ist. So konservativ und lange wie bei Debian wird nirgendwo getestet.
Man könnte jetzt natürlich groß Ursachenforschung betreiben mit dmesg-Log / journalctl -xb etc. gucken wo die dicken Fehlermeldungen sind (freezes). Bei sowas altem, das dazu noch am meisten von Performanceeinbrüchen durch die Sicherheitspatches von 2018/19 betroffen ist, würde ich jetzt aber echt darüber nachdenken den Stecker zu ziehen und die zu ersetzen.  Wir haben neulichst unsere Sandy Bridge aus exakt dem gleichen Grund abgewrackt...Ryzen APU rein, RAM ist auch billig grad, Linux 5.1+ Kernel, Problem solved. Alle sind happy.
Aber vielleicht ist auch "nur" der Speicher kaputt. Sowas siehst du dann (s.o.) in den Logs.

Ich würde ansonsten einfach mal testweise Ubuntu 19.10  installieren (Kernel 5.2, debian-basiert) und schauen ob die Performanceprobleme weg sind.


----------



## Zeiss (11. September 2019)

Schätzungsweise liegt es wirklich am Speicher, Linux ist da etwas empfindlicher. 
Diese Probleme hatte ich mit keinem meiner PCs.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. September 2019)

Mit xcfe laufen die Rechner um einiges besser. Der Rest hängt wahrscheinlich wirklich an der veralteten Hardware. Entweder sind diese mit Cinnamon überfordert oder es liegt ein Defekt vor.


Wenn ich eine interne Hdd mit Buster an meinen Laptop hänge läuft alles optimal. Ist aber auch eine lokale Installation.


----------



## sonny1606 (17. September 2019)

Ok, HDD ist schon eine wahnsinns Bremse. 128gb sdd gibts schon für 30€. Das lohnt sich bei dem I3, danach läuft der im Office wie ein Porsche. Ansonste entstaube bitte deinen PC und schließe wenn möglich dein Gehäuse. Ist besser für den Luftstrom. Zumindest wenn du Gehäuselüfter besitzt. Ansonsten ist die Hardware top (solange du nicht zocken willst). Ich habe einen noch älteren I7 870 und kann sogar AAA Titel problemlos zocken (der hat aber auch 4/8 C/T).

Auf meinem uralt i5 erste Gen Laptop mit 4gb läuft Gnome und kde Debian auch super. Also an der Hardware liegts nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. September 2019)

@sonny1606

Hm...Kann es sein, dass du keinen der aufgelisteten Posts richtig gelesen hast? Ich sprach nie davon, dass die Rechner mit der uralt Hardware von mir sind.
Hardware der Büro Rechner: 8-10 Jahre alte 2-4 Kerner mit 4-8GB 1333 MHz Ram, 7-10 Jahre alten Netzteilen und 8-12 Jahre alten HDDs.

Mein Laptop ist der Dell XPS 15 9570 mit dem i7 8750h, einer 1050ti in der Full HD Variante. 

Der Testrechner im Büro ist ein i5 4590 mit 8GB ddr3 1333mhz und einem Thermaltake Munich 430 Watt (Würde ich auch austauschen aber das ist nicht erlaubt).

Mein eigener Rechner steht im Profil.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. September 2019)

Seit 25 Stunden läuft nun ein dd Befehl um eine Platte 1:1 auf eine andere zu kopieren......Trotz USB 2.0 sollte das eigentlich schneller gehen, oder ist der dd Befehl so aufwendig?

Update: Schreibt immer noch...


----------



## DJPX (20. September 2019)

Also ich kann mich nur anschließe ich hatte bei Debian (hauptsächlich als Server OS eingesetzt) nie Probleme und mit Linux Mint (ca 3 Jahre auf meinem Laptop keine Probleme) eigentlich auch noch nicht nur Upgraden ist manchmal bisschen komplezierter da man manche Packete vorher installieren und deinstallieren muss.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2019)

Mal eben Packet Tracer 7.2.2 unter Linux Mint installieren....Die run Datei geht natürlich nicht. Also ubuntu danebeninstalliert, dafür müsste natürlich erst die hdd raus, sonst bekommt ubuntu das danebeninstallieren nicht hin, und ubuntu installiert. Danach ein tutorial zum installieren von packet tracer 7.2.1 unter ubuntu geschaut um dann 45 Minuten später das Programm installiert zu haben. Dann das nächste Problem. Irgendwer bei Cisco hat die wichtigen Tutorial Videos auf der Website so eingebunden, dass man diese mit dem Firefoy unter ubuntu nicht abspielen kann...2 Stunden so gut wie in den Sand gesetzt.

Mit dem Chromium aus der grafischen Ubuntu Softwarecerwaltung lassen sich die Videos abspielen. Trotzdem waren das jetzt 2 Stunden zuviel.


----------

